# السلامة المعلوماتية أو الإجرام الصيبرني؟



## رمزة الزبير (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلامة المعلوماتية أو الإجرام الصيبرني ؟
1. التعريفات
اعتبارا أن جانب هام من نشاطات الأشخاص والمؤسسات يتم عبر شبكات الاتصال وباعتماد تقنيات الاتصال الحديثة وان المعلومات التي تتداول والتي ترتبط بها مصالح الأفراد والجماعات تستوجب حماية وأمنا لا سيما من ناحية التوصل إليها وحقوق مختلف المستعملين, هذا خاصة في صورة تفتح المؤسسة على عالم الانترنت, علاوة عن هذا ونظرا لـ "تشرد" المستعملين الناتج عن تطور تقنيات الاتصال اللاسلكية التي تمكن من الترابط بالأنظمة المعلوماتية عن بعد، فان الموظفين "يحولون" جزء من النظام المعلوماتي خارج البنية التحتية المؤمنة,
إن عبارة "سلامة المعلومات" لا تنحصر فقط على الأنظمة المعلوماتية أو المعلومات الرقمية بل هي تخص سلامة المعطيات بصفة شاملة, إذ تشمل الجانب الأمني و ضمان تواجد المعطيات في صبغة صحيحة وحماية المعلومات مهما كان نوعها,

تقدر "صحة" المعلومات حسب ثلاثة معايير:
الاستيداع
الكمال
السرية
و تجدر الإشارة أن من أهم مظاهر سلامة المعلومات نذكر : الحجة او عدم الفصل و مراقبة التوصل و التحقق من هوية المستعمل أو مصدر المعطيات و المصادقة.
ومن جهة أخرى نذكر التشفير و تحليل التشفير كأدوات هامة لتأمين سرية المعلومات وكمالها و التحق من نزاهة مصدرها.
و قبل التطرق إلى موضوع الحماية وجب التذكير بما سمي "الإجرام الصيبرني" والذي يعتبر نوعا جديدا من الإجرام ذو نتائج خطيرة بالنسبة للسلامة واقتصاد الجماعات بصفة عامة والأفراد بصفة خاصة وإصابتهم بأضرار في شخصهم أو في كرامتهم أو أملاكهم.
و في ظل الاستعمال المكثف لتقنيات الاتصال الحديثة لا سيما الانترنت و الصبغة الافتراضية لتبادل المعلومات فان اجتياز الموانع الشرعية أو الأخلاقية يعتبر من قبل المستعملين طبيعيا و بدون أية علاقة مع الحياة اليومية العدية.
يغطي الإجرام الصيبرني نوعين كبيرين من المخالفات :
المخالفات ذات علاقة مباشرة مع تكنولوجيات المعلومات والاتصال الحديثة : تعطيب الأنظمة المعلوماتية، مخالفة التشريعات الخاصة بحماية المعطيات الشخصية، المخالفات التابعة لاستعمال بطاقات الدفع الالكترونية،...
المخالفات الناتجة عن استعمال تكنولوجيات المعلومات والاتصال الحديثة: بث المحتوى الغير الشرعي (العنصرية، ...)، الجوسسة والسرقة والاستقطاب والتصنت والتدمير والاختطاف و تزييف البرمجيات أو المعالم السمعية البصرية،...

2. بعض المصطلحات
الفضاء الصيبرني : فضاء افتراضي موجود بالحواسيب أو ما بينهم أو عبر الشبكات
نظام معلوماتي : نظام معالجة آلية للمعطيات
الإجرام الصيبرني: مجموعة مخالفات تمت على أو بوسيلة نظام معلوماتي غالبا مرتبط بشبكة
مخالفة صيبرنية : تشمل هذه العبارة المخالفات الخاصة بالاستعمال الرديء وعن دراية لأنظمة المعلومات و الأنظمة الصوتية من قبل أفراد أو مجموعات داخل أو خارج المؤسسة.
Cracking أو تكسير : يتمثل في إزالة حماية البرمجيات لنسخها واستعمالها بدون استخلاص المعاليم اللازمة. لذا يطلق على هذه العملية عبارة "تكسير" ويعني ذلك تكسير أي إزالة سرية كلمة السر أو أداة الحماية. تستوجب هذه العملية معرفة متقدمة في البرمجة.
Hacking أو القرصنة : استخدام الخبرة الحاسوبية لأغراض غير مشروعة، أغراض القرصنة، من قبيل النفاذ إلى النظم الحاسوبية دون إن يكون مخولا بذلك والعبث بالبرامج والمعطيات
الفيروس : برنامج دخيل يصيب الملفات الحاسوبية بإدراج نسخ من ذاته في تلك الملفات. وتنفذ الملفات عادة لدى تحميل الملفات في الذاكرة الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى عدوى ملفات أخرى وهكذا دواليك. وغالبا ما تكون للفيروسات أعراض جانبية مؤذية مقصودة أحيانا وغير مقصودة أحيانا أخرى.
الديدان : برنامج ينتشر ذاتيا بين الحواسيب عن طريق إنشاء نسخ منه في ذاكرة كل حاسوب عادة. قد تكرر الدودة نفسها في حاسوب مرارا بحيث تسبب انهيار الحاسوب. 
خيول طروادة: برنامج تخريب يخفى على شكل لعبة ا نافعة ( utilitaire ) أو تطبيق و عندما يشغل يسبب أذى للنظام الحاسوبي في الوقت الذي يبدو فيه وكأنه يفعل شيئا مفيدا
الكمال: هو ضمان تواجد المعطيات المنتظر وجودها
السرية : تتمثل في ضمان التوصل إلى المعطيات حصريا من قبل المستعملين المرخصين
الاستيداع : يمكن استمرارية الاشتغال الجيد للنظام المعلوماتي
عدم الفصل : هو الضمان أن معاملة مرخصة ستتم على أحسن وجه
المصادقة : تتمثل في ضمان التوصل إلى المعطيات حصريا من قبل المستعملين المرخصين
مضاد الفيروسات : برمجية تركز على الحاسوب لمنع الفيروسات من إصابة الجهاز والملفات والبرمجيات الموجودة به
جدار النار: بمنع حواسيب شبكة المؤسسة من الاتصال المباشر بأي حاسوب خارجي، سواء كانت طالبة أم مطلوبة، ويقوم جدار النار بتسيير جميع الاتصالات إلى مخدم وكيل موجود خارج شبكة المؤسسة لكي يفحص الرسائل الواردة ويقرر تمريرها إلى شبكة المؤسسة أو صدها

أهداف السلامة المعلوماتية
يشمل النظام المعلوماتي المعطيات والموارد المادية وبرمجيات المؤسسة والتي تمكن خزن و سيران المعلومات, لذا يمكن أن نطلق على الأنظمة المعلوماتية عبارة تراث المؤسسة أي ما يجب تأمينه والمحافظة عليه.
السلامة المعلوماتية تتمثل ي ضمان استعمال الموارد المادية و البرمجيات في الإطار الذي وضعت من اجله. و أهدافها الأساسية خمسة:
الكمال
السرية
الاستيداع
عدم الفصل
المصادقة
بالفعل من أهم التهديدات التي تعرض نظام معلوماتي نذكر:
مستعمل المنظومة : إن اغلب المشاكل المرتبطة بالسامة المعلوماتية تتمثل في سوء الاستعمال سواء أن كان عن وعي أو لاوعي ولامبالاة
إنسان سيئ النية : الذي يتمكن من "الدخول" إلى النظام المعلوماتي شرعا أو لا وبذلك التطلع على معطيات سرية
برمجية "سيئة النية" و هي برمجية مؤذية أو مستغلة للموارد تم تركيزها عن وعي او لامبالاة بالنظام. "تفتح" هذه البرمجية بابا للتطفل أو تغيير محتوى المعطيات. ويستعمل هذا النوع من البرمجيات لجمع المعطيات الخاصة بلا علم من مالكها لأغراض مختلفة
كارثة كسرقة أو حريق أو فياضان
إن محاولة تامين أنظمة المعلومات هي نظيرة محاولة الوقاية من المخاطر الناتجة عن استعمال تكنولوجيات الاتصال الحديثة ذو اثر جاسم على سلامة النظام المعلوماتي نفسه أو المعطيات التي يعالجها. لذا لا بد من عرض كل المخاطر التي يمكن أن تصيب بالنظام في مرحلة أولى ثم تحديد المنتظر من تركيز ملازم السلامة. و بالتالي فان أهداف السلامة المعلومتية تتمحور حول :
سلامة النظام المعلوماتي نفسه (برمجيات و معطيات)
سلامة المحيط ( مراقبة النفاذ المادي والافتراضي، الحماية من الكوارث الطبيعية، ...)
الجانب التنظيمي ( تعيين مسؤول عن السلامة، تكوين المستعملين على الممارسات السليمة وطريقة حماية المعطيات، إعداد ميثاق السلامة ...)

10 قواعد السلامة المعلوماتية
1. تحيين أنظمة التشغيل باستمرار
إن أنظمة التشغيل والتطبيقات تشمل ثغرات (أخطاء البرمجة). لذا يجب تحيينها بواسطة برمجيات مخصصة لذلك تسمى "patches" تنش من طرف صانع التطبيقة حتى لا تبقى هذه الأخيرة عرضة لكل أنواع الهجمات (فيروسات، هجمات مباشرة)
2. تركيز مضادات الفيروسات وتحيينه باستمرار
يجب أن يتم هذا التحيين حوالي مرة في الأسبوع بتنشيط الخيار "تحيين آلي" . وتجدر الإشارة أن عدة ناشرين يقدمون أدوات مجانية للاستعمال الشخصي
3. تجنب فتح الرسائل الالكترونية المشبوهة
والحذر من الوثائق المصاحبة للرسائل الالكترونية إذ أن العديد من الفيروسات تتكاثر وتوزع نفسها باستعمال دفتر العناوين الالكترونية الموجود بالحاسوب المصاب
4. حماية الحاسوب من التطفل
باستعمال "جدار ناري" شخصي الذي يمكن حماية الحاسوب بمراقبة الاتصالات المشبوهة وتنبيه المستعمل عند محاولة هجوم. وتجدر الإشارة أن عدة ناشرين يقدمون أدوات مجانية للاستعمال الشخصي
5. تجنب ترك النفاذ إلى الملفات الخاصة مفتوحا
باستعمال "جدار ناري" شخصي الذي يمكن حماية الحاسوب بمراقبة الاتصالات المشبوهة وتنبيه المستعمل عند محاولة هجوم. وتجدر الإشارة أن عدة ناشرين يقدمون أدوات مجانية للاستعمال الشخصي تجنب ترك النفاذ مفتوحا الى الملفات الغير محماة بكلمة سر وعدم استعمال ادوات P2P (peer to peer ) التي تمكن من تبادل الملفات من حاسوب إلى آخر عبر الانترنت ونذكر منها Kazaa والتي تمثل مصدر ضعف خطر.
6. عدم الإبحار على مواقع الواب المشبوهة
تتم العدوى عند الإبحار على بعض مواقع واب مصابة بالفيروسات أو بطرق حائدة ( عبر ActiveX مصاب أو ثغرة في أدوات الإبحار ) أو عبر تحميل الملفات المعروضة على هذه المواقع ( خيول طروادة، أدوات التجسس، فيروسات،...). لذا يجب عند تركيز أدوات الإبحار اختيار الخيارات التي تمنع التنفيذ الآلي للبرمجيات كـ activeX java ...
7. استعمال كلمات العبور الصعبة
تنظيم واستعمال حروف وأرقام مختلفة ومشتتة وكلمات العبور الطويلة. إذ أن أدوات ...... تستطيع التعرف على كلمات السر العادية خلال بضعة ثواني. عدم إيهاب كلمات السر الشخصية عدم عرض هذه الكلمات بوضعها مكتوبة على ورقة.
8. المحافظة المنظمة للمعطيات الهامة
يجب حفاظ المعطيات الهامة بصفة مستمرة على حوامل تنقل ك .... أو أقراص ليزارية إذ أن بعض الفيروسات تلحق ضررا بالمعطيات والملفات الالكترونية.
9. تجنب ترك الحاسوب بدون رقابة
خاصة في صورة ترابطه بشبكة ونخص بالذكر منها الانترنت إذ يصبح عرضة للاختلاسات من بينها المادية (سرقة) لذا يجب غلق النفاذ إلى الشبكة و/أو إطفاء الحاسوب عند التغيب حتى إن كان وقتيا (و بطبيعة الحال غلق باب المكتب أو القاعة).
10. التفاعل السليم
في صورة شك العدوى أو ملاحظة تصرف غير عادى من قبل الحاسوب، إن عدم الذعر من ردود الفعل الأساسية. يجب فصل الحاسوب عن الشبكة المرتبط بها وقتيا ثم تشخيص المشكل بوسيلة الأدوات الموجودة (scan شامل بالنسبة للأقراص الصلبة، تفقد ملف log التابع للجدار الناري،...) أو اللجوء إلى أخصائي في الميدان.

السلامة المعلوماتية: الأنموذج التونسي
أمام أهمية السلامة المعلوماتية وحماية المعطيات الخاصة، وضعت تونس تشريعا للغرض والذي يتمثل في :
قانون عدد 5- 2004 المؤرخ في 3 فيفري 2004 والمتعلق بالسلامة المعلوماتية
أمر عدد 1248- 2004 المؤرخ في 25 ماي 2004 والمتعلق بضبط التنظيم الإداري والمالي وطرق سير الوكالة الوطنية للسلامة المعلوماتية.
أمر عدد 1249- 2004 المؤرخ في 25 ماي 2004 والمتعلق بضبط شروط وإجراءات المصادقة على خبراء التدقيق في مجال السلامة المعلوماتية.
أمر عدد 1250- 2004 المؤرخ في 25 ماي 2004 والمتعلق بضبط النظم المعلوماتية وشبكات الهياكل الخاضعة إلى تدقيق إجباري دوري للسلامة المعلوماتية والمعايير المتعلقة بطبيعة التدقيق ودوريته وإجراءات متابعة تطبيق التوصيات الواردة في تقرير التدقيق.
قانون عدد 63- 2004 المؤرخ في 27 جويلية 2004 والمتعلق بحماية المعطيات الشخصية
تضطلع الوكالة الوطنية للسلامة المعلوماتية بمراقبة عامة على النظم المعلوماتية والشبكات الراجعة بالنظر إلى مختلف الهياكل العمومية والخاصة وتكلّف خصوصا بالمهام التالية:
السهر على تنفيذ التوجهات الوطنية والإستراتيجية العامة لسلامة النظم المعلوماتية والشبكات.
متابعة تنفيذ الخطط والبرامج المتعلقة بالسلامة المعلوماتية في القطاع العمومي باستثناء التطبيقات الخاصة بالدفاع والأمن الوطني والتنسيق بين المتدخلين في هذا المجال.
ضمان اليقظة التكنولوجية في مجال السلامة المعلوماتية.
- وضع مقاييس خاصة بالسلامة المعلوماتية وإعداد أدلة فنية في الغرض والعمل على نشرها.
- العمل على تشجيع تطوير حلول وطنية في مجال السلامة المعلوماتية وإبرازها وذلك وفق الأوليات والبرامج التي يتم ضبطها من قبل الوكالة.
- المساهمة في دعم التكوين والرسكلة في مجال السلامة المعلوماتية.
- السهر على تنفيذ التراتيب المتعلقة بإجبارية التدقيق الدوري لسلامة النظم المعلوماتية والشبكات.
تضع الوكالة الوطنية للسلامة المعلوماتية على ذمّة المستعملين، مركزا للإحاطة والمساندة في مجال السلامة المعلوماتية ويعتبر الأوّل من نوعه في القارّة الإفريقية وفي العالم العربي وهو يقدّم مجانا الإحاطة والمساندة الضروريّتين لفائدة جميع مستعملي الأنترنات والشبكات المعلوماتية من مواطنين ومتصرّفين في الأنظمة المعلوماتية، وذلك في ما يتّصل بجميع الصعوبات والمشاكل المتعلّقة بالسلامة.
ويعمل مركز الإحاطة والمساندة في السلامة المعلوماتية على توفير القواعد اللوجيستية الضرورية لتأهيل الإطارات والكفاءات الوطنية في مجال السلامة. كما يتولّى تأمين نفس المهام الموكولة لكبريات المراكز المشابهة على الصعيد الدولي.
ويؤمّن مركز الإحاطة والمساندة العديد من الخدمات، نذكر من أهمّها:
• تقديم المساندة في مجال السلامة المعلوماتية 24/ 24 ساعة وكامل أيّام الأسبوع.
• التكفّل بالإعلام الفوري بجميع الهجمات الفيروسية والثغرات التي قد تهدّد النظم والشبكات المعلوماتية على المستوى الوطني.
• النهوض بالتحسيس على المستوى الوطني وبالتمشيات وبالآليات المتوفرة لتعزيز سلامة الأنظمة المعلوماتية.
• العمل على مساعدة مستعملي الأنترنات على إحكام استعمال آليات السلامة المعلوماتية وترشيد سلوكياتهم في المجال.
• النهوض بتكوين المكونين في مختلف مجالات السلامة المعلوماتية لتوفير موارد وطنية مؤهّلة للقيام بالتكوين في المجال.
• تيسير الاتصال والتواصل بين المهنيين والخبراء في مجال سلامة الأنظمة المعلوماتية وذلك خاصّة من خلال تنظيم تظاهرات وحلقات نقاش والمساهمة في بعث جمعيات مختصة في مجال السلامة المعلوماتية.
• السهر على ضمان حماية الفضاء السيبرني الوطني

السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل يمكن إعتبار السلامة المعلوماتية أحد فروع السلامة أو إعتباره من فروع الحاسوب؟؟؟


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتقد ان كل ما يسبب ضرر للمنساة او الاموال او الفراد العاملين بها يستدعي تدخل ادارة السلامة
فان اي جزء مرتبط بسلامة المنشاة يخص الامن المعلوماتي هو من تخصص ادارة السلامة


----------

